
Dawn project or the end of Firefox's Aurora channel - cpeterso
http://release.mozilla.org/firefox/release/2017/04/17/Dawn-Project-FAQ.html
======
ronjouch
EDIT: seems this thread is dead and discussion happens at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14131675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14131675)

> _" We plan to keep [the Aurora population] on a separate “pre-beta” update
> channel as compared to the rest of the Beta population. We will use this
> pre-beta audience to test and improve the stability and quality of initial
> Beta builds until we are ready to push to 100% of beta population. Because
> we presented Aurora as a stable product in the past, the beta channel is the
> closest in terms of stability and quality."_

Uh, doesn't adding a pre-beta channel defeat the initial purpose of getting
rid of the existing pre-beta channel?! If Aurora is a dead weight channel ( _"
Aurora was to be the first stabilization channel having a user base 10x the
size of Nightly so as to provide additional user feedback. This original
intent never materialized."_) and Mozilla's getting rid of it, why not
effectively assume the decision to get rid of it and let users migrate to
either Beta (by default) or Nightly (for the more adventurous)?

